# Polaroid Tlx -04244b TV problems



## tkershner2010 (Aug 14, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago my polaroid lcd TV lost most of the color. The picture is still visible but is beech white with some greens and yellows. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------

